# Julianne Hough - Trennung nach 3 Jahren Ehe



## Death Row (31 Mai 2020)

> War an den Krisen-Gerüchten vielleicht doch etwas dran? Ende vergangenen Jahres hatte es Spekulationen über die Beziehung zwischen *Julianne Hough (31)* und *Brooks Laich (36)* gegeben. War das private Glück der Schauspielerin und des Eishockey-Spielers zwei Jahre nach ihrer Hochzeit etwa in Gefahr? Neue Turtel-Bilder im Januar hatten dann aber alle angeblichen Probleme vom Tisch gewischt. Nun bestätigt das Ehepaar plötzlich aber doch: *Sie haben sich getrennt!*



https://www.promiflash.de/news/2020...nnt-sich-nach-drei-jahren-ehe-von-brooks.html


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Mai 2020)

Wird der nächste Lebensabschnittsgefährte vielleicht eine Frau?


----------



## RAZ0R (31 Mai 2020)

"Julianne und Brooks würden sich immer noch lieben, doch sie wüssten, dass sie einfach nicht dazu bestimmt seien, als Frau und Mann durchs Leben zu gehen."

Und warum heiraten die Menschen dann immer SOFORT wenn sie sich auch nur ein bisschen verknallen? -> weil die meisten selbst mit 30+ Jahren einfach nur dumm sind und Angst haben vor dem einsam sein. Aber Hauptsache bei jeder Hochzeit muss man 100+ Gäste einladen und inkl. Anreise meist 2 Tage verschwenden. Das ist alles so dermaßen unnötig, vor allem da sowieso 75% aller Ehen wieder geschieden werden.


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2020)

ne Scheidung gehört in Hollywood fast schon zum guten Ton


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2020)

What?! 



> Das einstige Pärchen habe sich nur noch gestritten und verschiedene Ansichten über wichtige Dinge im Leben gehabt.



#DrumPrüfeWerSichEwigBindet


----------



## Death Row (31 Mai 2020)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wird der nächste Lebensabschnittsgefährte vielleicht eine Frau?



Wir wissen doch alle, dass Nina daran Schuld war.


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Mai 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, dass Nina daran Schuld war.



Ninja doch nicht tssss tssss


----------

